# Verado 100 Hour Service



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Not sure how many guys on here have a Verado. I was looking to see roughly how much you guys pay for your 100 hr service and where you take your boat unless you perform the work yourself. Not too savvy with being able to do the service myself and don't mind for paying for good service but don't want to pay an arm and a leg either. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

a complete annual service on a verado will be approx. 550.00 plus tax.. we can do that for you, keep in mind we are not a Mercury dealer now, we were for the last 26 years though and have performed many services on Verado..


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Seeing as how you own a Verado, you might be interested in this.

http://www.veradoclub.com/smf/index.php?board=1.0

My friend Glen Ersly owns that sight and has been able to get a lot of insite into these motors. The factory has been helpful for him also.


----------



## Patriot (Jun 4, 2009)

+1 Kenny Mann. Topnotch service and outstanding reputation!


----------

